# You Have To Pay To Play In Miami



## krazo

Now that Amazon has given us the opportunity to deliver Fresh out of two different warehouses in Miami, it has created more blocks. I get to see the "Sorry, this block has been taken" banner more often. The hackers are having a field day. It has truly become a if you don't buy them, you don't get them scenerio.


----------



## nighthawk398

Sounds like extortion


----------



## krazo

nighthawk398 said:


> Sounds like extortion


That's exactly what it is. Amazon needs to take notice of this because they allow it to happen.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Interesting.....I wonder if they will do that here at DMI2 as well? 
What warehouses do you see offers from now? You would think it would make grabbing a block easier even with auto grabbers and block selling?


Another interesting note.......all the sudden i'm able to grab same day blocks, have scored 3 in the last 5 days. Worked 4 of the last 5 days??
I'll take it! No root or auto grabber, this is manually, and also with them only dropping a single block at a time.

When I ***** a lot I start to get blocks!


----------



## krazo

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> What warehouses do you see offers from now?


Wynwood and Virginia Gardens. I see a number of logistics drivers who have switched to prime now. maybe fewer drivers means more blocks for you.


----------



## Shangsta

krazo said:


> That's exactly what it is. Amazon needs to take notice of this because they allow it to happen.


They don't care as long as their packages get delivered. No loyalty in this gig.

Even the friendly blue vest doesn't care if you deliver it or some immigrant who speaks no english. He's judged on his drivers attempting deliveries.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

krazo said:


> Wynwood and Virginia Gardens. I see a number of logistics drivers who have switched to prime now. maybe fewer drivers means more blocks for you.


 And you're out of doral right? So, 3 warehouse choices and still no blocks has to suck. Seems DMI2 is on an island of it's own? No multiple blocks and you're not seeing offers from here.

Only tip I can offer is if you're on t-mobile or other tmo network......don't use it fish for blocks. Go back to old school wifi. When I do that I get more opportunities. It's the only way I can score same day blocks in the morning even though my tmo network speed is upwards of 35mbps and my wifi is less than 15?

What I have noticed is I've see NO veteran drivers the last 3 blocks I worked, all fresh faces. Something's up?

Next step......root that shit bro! **** amazon.........play the game! Nothing to lose really.


----------



## jester121

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> It's the only way I can score same day blocks in the morning even though my tmo network speed is upwards of 35mbps and my wifi is less than 15?


It's not a bandwidth question, it's a matter of latency. To use an analogy, think of a skateboarder using a 2 lane highway vs an 8-lane interstate -- makes absolutely no difference, when you're talking about a tiny bit of traffic like a skateboarder (or the tiny bit of data that the Flex app uses). Your home ISP likely has *way *better latency than TMO, like 4-5x "faster". Nature of the beast.


----------



## Basmati

Blocks are definitely being sold now for Miami Prime Now. I have no idea by who, or how, but it is now almost impossible to pick up blocks regardless of how fast your phone is or what bit you use.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

jester121 said:


> It's not a bandwidth question, it's a matter of latency. To use an analogy, think of a skateboarder using a 2 lane highway vs an 8-lane interstate -- makes absolutely no difference, when you're talking about a tiny bit of traffic like a skateboarder (or the tiny bit of data that the Flex app uses). Your home ISP likely has *way *better latency than TMO, like 4-5x "faster". Nature of the beast.


 No doubt it's the "lag" that puts you behind in the grab. I was paying too much attention to the speed.
So, i've been scoring blocks like a pro! All 4 hour blocks too. The warehouse is not that busy from what I can see so there are few blocks to go around.

Just did a 1 to 5......out of warehouse by 1:20, dropping by 2, done by 3???? WTF???
Not my problem......



Basmati said:


> Blocks are definitely being sold now for Miami Prime Now. I have no idea by who, or how, but it is now almost impossible to pick up blocks regardless of how fast your phone is or what bit you use.


So you're also unable to get work either? Something seriously wrong with the miami locations.


----------



## krazo

Shangsta said:


> They don't care as long as their packages get delivered.


I agree that deliveries are the main priority. However, there are hackers altering the app. Amazon does seem to care about that. Plus, that altering may be illegal.



CarmenFlexDriver said:


> And you're out of doral right?


There are no longer prime now nor fresh deliveries out of Doral.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

krazo said:


> I agree that deliveries are the main priority. However, there are hackers altering the app. Amazon does seem to care about that. Plus, that altering may be illegal.
> 
> There are no longer prime now nor fresh deliveries out of Doral.


Yes, of course it's illegal to actually hack into the app and alter as well as clearly a violation of their terms. 
But I wouldn't be waiting around for amazon to come to the rescue! They don't seem to care that much as it seems to get much worse as time goes on.

Where does prime now deliver from currently?


----------



## Basmati

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Yes, of course it's illegal to actually hack into the app and alter as well as clearly a violation of their terms.
> But I wouldn't be waiting around for amazon to come to the rescue! They don't seem to care that much as it seems to get much worse as time goes on.
> 
> Where does prime now deliver from currently?


Prime Now is out of Wynwood now. 
I am still getting blocks but not nearly as much. I used to have no problem getting 40 hours in 5 days, sometimes 6. For the last couple weeks I have been getting about 20 hours over 7 days. And most of the blocks being dropped are dumb 1 hours which aren't worth doing so have to drop.


----------



## UberPasco

Basmati said:


> Blocks are definitely being sold now for Miami Prime Now. I have no idea by who, or how, but it is now almost impossible to pick up blocks regardless of how fast your phone is or what bit you use.


Tampa also.


----------



## Solo1

Basmati said:


> Blocks are definitely being sold now for Miami Prime Now. I have no idea by who, or how, but it is now almost impossible to pick up blocks regardless of how fast your phone is or what bit you use.


How do you know definitively know that blocks are being sold ... And how does that even work ... I'm not saying your wrong, just curious to know.


----------



## UberPasco

Solo1 said:


> How do you know definitively know that blocks are being sold ... And how does that even work ... I'm not saying your wrong, just curious to know.


Google be your friend.


----------



## Amazonflexa

There has to be a solution for this, I can't see myself paying to work. We have to keep emailing amazon so they can get a better app and everyone have a fair shot to get hours.


----------



## jester121

Amazonflexa said:


> There has to be a solution for this, I can't see myself paying to work.


There's a long-standing tradition, both here in the US and elsewhere, of laborers exploiting other laborers by demanding kickbacks, bribes, etc. for access to work -- especially among immigrant communities. The guy who got here first, or speaks better English, or knows how to run a coyote operation , he gets to profit.

Apparently Miami and some other metro areas just have a technology-based approach, and in higher concentration.

But once again -- Amazon just wants boxes delivered; they don't care who does it. You and I and the rest of the drivers are just placeholders until the drones arrive.


----------



## UberPasco

jester121 said:


> There's a long-standing tradition, both here in the US and elsewhere, of laborers exploiting other laborers by demanding kickbacks, bribes, etc. for access to work -- especially among immigrant communities. The guy who got here first, or speaks better English, or knows how to run a coyote operation , he gets to profit.
> 
> Apparently Miami and some other metro areas just have a technology-based approach, and in higher concentration.
> 
> But once again -- Amazon just wants boxes delivered; they don't care who does it. You and I and the rest of the drivers are just placeholders until the drones arrive.


It's not just Miami having this issue, it is based out of Miami. $100 a week they charge for (up to) 40 hrs. And the ironic thing about your post is that most don't speak _any _English.


----------



## krazo

There are a number of us in Miami that send emails on a regular basis. Including some to Bezos. So far no response other than the standard robot response. Here is his email address if you would like to drop him a line - [email protected].


----------



## Solo1

UberPasco said:


> Google be your friend.


Did this and came up empty ... You even have numbers $100 up to 40hrs/wk ... Where are these people ... Again just curious ... Maybe you can tell me how it works.


----------



## jester121

UberPasco said:


> It's not just Miami having this issue, it is based out of Miami. $100 a week they charge for (up to) 40 hrs. And the ironic thing about your post is that most don't speak _any _English.


Yeah, that was just an example of the phenomenon -- same thing back 100 years ago with Europeans immigrating to NYC, you have to check in with the ghetto boss to have a hovel to live in, and you cut him in for 25% of your pitiful wages just for the chance to have a job.


----------



## UberPasco

Solo1 said:


> Did this and came up empty ... You even have numbers $100 up to 40hrs/wk ... Where are these people ... Again just curious ... Maybe you can tell me how it works.


Miami cubans, someone hacked the app code and they grab the blocks _as they are coming over the network_ and send them to those who paid them. It is spreading like a MLM deal, they offer $ for new clients. Coming soon to an area near you!


----------



## Solo1

UberPasco said:


> Miami cubans, someone hacked the app code and they grab the blocks _as they are coming over the network_ and send them to those who paid them. It is spreading like a MLM deal, they offer $ for new clients. Coming soon to an area near you!


That sh!t sounds so far fetched ... Even if they could hack into the app, they would have to be integrated into Amazon's systems infrastructure ... Have access to the eco system to identify the driver, WH, HRS, maps, on and on ... It's logistically impossible to do this to a 400 billion dollar company on an app level.


----------



## UberPasco

They are not into the infrastructure, they are in the data stream, and that is the strength and weakness of the plan. While they can operate relatively without detection by security, from what I understand, they need access to *active accounts *for it to work. That is why it is spreading slowly but steadily. Everybody Has A Cousin In Miami.


----------



## Marco55

UberPasco said:


> They are not into the infrastructure, they are in the data stream, and that is the strength and weakness of the plan. While they can operate relatively without detection by security, from what I understand, they need access to *active accounts *for it to work. That is why it is spreading slowly but steadily. Everybody Has A Cousin In Miami.


Agree! Amazon worth 500 billions, but still the app is sh!ty!


----------



## jester121

UberPasco said:


> They are not into the infrastructure, *they are in the data stream*, and that is the strength and weakness of the plan.


Umm... the Matrix trilogy ended about 10 years ago, sorry to break the news to you.

Now if you want to talk about how TCPIP protocols work, or something that actually exists in reality, we can discuss ways someone might hack Amazon Flex, but it's probably best to leave out the Hollywood technobabble.


----------



## krazo

Get ready guys. App hacking is a reality and will soon be appearing in an area near you.


----------



## UberPasco

Hmmm, a universally accepted term for the movement of data from one device to another is technobabble?? K, how about this: They tapped into the water supply pipe coming into your house, drank some, and then peed in it for giggles.


----------



## Solo1

jester121 said:


> Now if you want to talk about how TCPIP protocols work, or something that actually exists in reality, we can discuss ways someone might hack Amazon Flex, but it's probably best to leave out the Hollywood technobabble.


Since no one seems to want to explain how selling blocks can happen or if they really are selling blocks, I'm going to say it's a internet hoax ... I give up trying to get real answers ... Lol


----------



## Basmati

Solo1 said:


> Since no one seems to want to explain how selling blocks can happen or if they really are selling blocks, I'm going to say it's a internet hoax ... I give up trying to get real answers ... Lol


It is very unlikely that somebody with the expertise and knowledge of how to hack the app would explain the process here. It is real tho and has taken over Miami and maybe Tampa already. The guy/team that did it is based out of Miami and spent months working on it with the intention of selling it for profit. 
Currently in Miami Prime Now it is impossible to even see any blocks drop that are 2+ hours, except for occasionally when it is really busy between 6pm - 10pm. The app hack filters out the one hour shifts, so people running bots can still pick up those but they really aren't even worth it. 
It is unlikely that people doing standard package logistics will be affected by this because competition for those shifts isn't nearly as cut throat as Prime Now and generally wouldn't be worth paying for. Prime Now shifts are more lucrative and much easier work.


----------



## Flexibility

I don't doubt this is happening, with Amazon I am curious how long it will last. I am thinking not long and for those negatively affected, keep messaging Amazon. If they don't already have a solution in the pipeline, they soon will. Play by the rules if you want to keep the gig.


----------



## Basmati

I was talking to Miami leadership last night and got some more info. Apparently as of a few weeks ago they no longer drop the standard 2+ hour blocks unless it is absolutely necessary, which coincides with the occasional blocks I have seen between 6pm to 10pm when very busy. They do still drop the 1 hour blocks tho, but since it is all that fishers will see the competition for even those here is ridiculous.
So, all the 2+ hour blocks are now being "assigned" by Seattle. They switched to this method a few weeks ago assuming it would allow a more fair distribution of the blocks. What is happening tho is that somehow beyond my comprehension, the hacker is intercepting these assigned blocks and distributing them to the people paying. I have not been assigned a block in a month, and the leadership here acknowledged that it is the same people working everyday all day long. Leadership knows there is something wrong but they have no clue what to do about it.
I spoke to one of the guys buying the blocks and they are currently being sold at $80 for 20 hours or $130 for 40 hours.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Basmati said:


> I was talking to Miami leadership last night and got some more info. Apparently as of a few weeks ago they no longer drop the standard 2+ hour blocks unless it is absolutely necessary, which coincides with the occasional blocks I have seen between 6pm to 10pm when very busy. They do still drop the 1 hour blocks tho, but since it is all that fishers will see the competition for even those here is ridiculous.
> So, all the 2+ hour blocks are now being "assigned" by Seattle. They switched to this method a few weeks ago assuming it would allow a more fair distribution of the blocks. What is happening tho is that somehow beyond my comprehension, the hacker is intercepting these assigned blocks and distributing them to the people paying. I have not been assigned a block in a month, and the leadership here acknowledged that it is the same people working everyday all day long. Leadership knows there is something wrong but they have no clue what to do about it.
> I spoke to one of the guys buying the blocks and they are currently being sold at $80 for 20 hours or $130 for 40 hours.


 What a bullshit answer from amazon! It's not that hard to fix. Seems you and what uberpasco described are the same process, somehow they are "intercepting" data. Drivers have figured it out, you're going to tell me amazon cannot?

Simple fix is.......let the "buying" drivers in, one at a time take them to the main terminal, tell them you either give us all contact information of seller and buying procedure or you're immediately deactivated. Go right down the line........make it so buying is deactivating offense as well as selling. Drop them all as there are plenty of drivers to take their place.

Once they have the procedure they can take steps to stop that, drivers buying blocks will be "worried" so that will slow or stop and sellers won't have a market. They can also criminally prosecute the sellers once they have contacts. Just hire a ****ing PI for christs sake!

GET THAT SHIT FIXED AMAZON YOU ****ING MOOKS!


----------



## Flexibility

I agree with Carmen's solution on this for Amazon. Clear out the clutter! or git that shit fixed! Either way...fix it!!


----------



## krazo

It all goes back to deliveries. As long as deliveries are being made on time Amazon has no motivation to correct this situation. However, I will keep sending emails just to piss off the robot that responds.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

That was just some quick fixes shot out of my tired, cranky and frustrated mouth after getting up too early to fish and getting skunked! But, it doesn't seem to be that hard to fix and needs to be addressed aggressively! 

I also understand that the fact that what we do is all "technology/digital" based, it will always be a game of "wack a mole" for amazon to keep such things at bay. But it's part of the game for them and NECESSARY! So.......JUST DO IT!

Their system is creating a lot of frustration and aggravation and honestly, not sure why I keep putting up with it??


----------



## grams777

It's entirely possible to do. I've seen at least one site that does it. One even was advertising for awhile on another site. They are setup in a way that is technically correct for how the app works.

It is on the Internet as a server in the data stream as a proxy between the flex app and amazon. From there it can interecept or initiate raw network requests at rapid speed with the users credentials without the limitations of the app or phone.

Personally, I can't see the value of paying an extra $3-4 per hour for this unless your city is paying $18 plus tips rather than an $18 guarantee including tips. In Nashville on Flex Prime, I'm nearly positive the rate is actually $14 plus tips because there's a consistent $4 per hour missing (one stop one hour blocks now nearly always total $19 (14+5) instead of previously $23(18+5) ). The $18 is only a guaranteed minimum.

Paying another $4 per hour to a block grabber means the base rate per hour effectively drops to $10 plus tips. Now subtract your car expenses and dead time between blocks and it's getting close to just working for tips as the net profit.

Focusing on the mainstream 2 hour blocks with 3+ stops her hour would definitely help though. Ignore one hours and goofy block times that may be a waste like 11-1 instead of 12-2. But then, you may be waiting awhile.

As to the programmers and even drivers doing bots on the phone, they could probably make far more money working somewhere in any simple or advanced technical capacity if they can do all this.

Amazon, for example, could just have some rolling one time use codes to scan at the warehouse by drivers without a block every 15 minutes and assign blocks on a first come first serve basis there. Fishing and bots would then only work once everyone at the warehouse got assigned something.


----------



## jester121

grams777 said:


> Amazon, for example, could just have some rolling one time use codes to scan at the warehouse by drivers without a block every 15 minutes and assign blocks on a first come first serve basis there. Fishing and bots would then only work once everyone at the warehouse got assigned something.


Heh... yeah, like Amazon wants more indigent people hanging around outside their warehouses, fouling up the bathrooms and making a mess all over the parking lots? I don't think they're going to encourage that, at least I hope not.


----------



## grams777

jester121 said:


> Heh... yeah, like Amazon wants more indigent people hanging around outside their warehouses, fouling up the bathrooms and making a mess all over the parking lots? I don't think they're going to encourage that, at least I hope not.


That's the way it is here anyway. They sit there fishing all day inside or in their cars. And by the large number of blocks that drop within 5 minutes of block start time, they assume you're likely there already as well.


----------



## uberer2016

Basmati said:


> I was talking to Miami leadership last night and got some more info. Apparently as of a few weeks ago they no longer drop the standard 2+ hour blocks unless it is absolutely necessary, which coincides with the occasional blocks I have seen between 6pm to 10pm when very busy. They do still drop the 1 hour blocks tho, but since it is all that fishers will see the competition for even those here is ridiculous.
> So, all the 2+ hour blocks are now being "assigned" by Seattle. They switched to this method a few weeks ago assuming it would allow a more fair distribution of the blocks. What is happening tho is that somehow beyond my comprehension, the hacker is intercepting these assigned blocks and distributing them to the people paying. I have not been assigned a block in a month, and the leadership here acknowledged that it is the same people working everyday all day long. Leadership knows there is something wrong but they have no clue what to do about it.
> I spoke to one of the guys buying the blocks and they are currently being sold at *$80 for 20 hours *or $130 for 40 hours.


I doubt anyone would be stupid or desperate enough to pay $4/hr for a block. If they're gonna do that, they might as well work at McDonald's because it would pay more. Maybe Amazon could now detect that you're a botter and stop sending you blocks. Maybe they have a blacklist of known botters and would only send them blocks when they absolutely need drivers. It makes sense because if they ban botters, they would lose out on a big pool of potential drivers that could help meet demand during busy hours.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

jester121 said:


> Heh... yeah, like Amazon wants more indigent people hanging around outside their warehouses, fouling up the bathrooms and making a mess all over the parking lots? I don't think they're going to encourage that, at least I hope not.


 Yeh, I would have to agree with jester on that. Could be more easily accomplished with codes sent via email or text. 
Fishing at our warehouse stopped a long time ago as well.


----------



## krazo

Basmati said:


> I have not been assigned a block in a month


If you get an assigned block you should get an email notification. If you get the email and go to the offers page, if there's nothing there someone has stolen your assigned blocks. Happened to me once so far. No email notification, chances are no assigned blocks.


----------



## UberPasco

krazo said:


> If you get an assigned block you should get an email notification. If you get the email and go to the offers page, if there's nothing there someone has stolen your assigned blocks. Happened to me once so far. No email notification, chances are no assigned blocks.


I have heard this is a claim they are making during their 'sales pitch', but have no way to prove. Also, they are only selling to a limited # of drivers. This may be why they have opened it up to 20 hrs. 7 days x 12 hrs x 10 drivers = 21 full time gigs. So they don't oversell because while they may be thieves, they're ethical thieves.
Also, they only guarantee the _opportunity _for the hrs, meaning they will _send_ you 40 hrs (or 20), but it is up to you to work it. So if you don't like the blocks because they are split by 3hrs, tough doo-doo.


----------



## soupergloo

Basmati said:


> I spoke to one of the guys buying the blocks and they are currently being sold at $80 for 20 hours or $130 for 40 hours.


People in Miami must be ****ing morons .. there is enough info online for *free *to do what they're paying for every week.

UCA1 in SF is one of the highest paying warehouses where our blocks are $20/hr. + tips .. and if you actually take a decent route, it's rare for you to make less than $40-$50/hr. after tips are applied and I know for a fact that no one at our warehouse is paying for blocks. Our warehouse is competitive, but everyone has the same bluestacks/FREP/repititouch hack and we're able to max out every week; no one is getting blocks the old fashion way.

Idk about you guys, but everything went downhill when they merged our warehouse with all of the other bay area warehouses .. at first it looked like more opportunities would be available to pick up blocks, but instead it made it impossible to grab anything without installing a bot.



krazo said:


> If you get an assigned block you should get an email notification. If you get the email and go to the offers page, if there's nothing there someone has stolen your assigned blocks. Happened to me once so far. No email notification, chances are no assigned blocks.


it could be that your reserve expired .. they usually give me an hour or less to see my reserve before it gets passed on.


----------



## Basmati

soupergloo said:


> People in Miami must be &%[email protected]!*ing morons .. there is enough info online for *free *to do what they're paying for every week.
> 
> UCA1 in SF is one of the highest paying warehouses where our blocks are $20/hr. + tips .. and if you actually take a decent route, it's rare for you to make less than $40-$50/hr. after tips are applied and I know for a fact that no one at our warehouse is paying for blocks. Our warehouse is competitive, but everyone has the same bluestacks/FREP/repititouch hack and we're able to max out every week; no one is getting blocks the old fashion way.
> 
> Idk about you guys, but everything went downhill when they merged our warehouse with all of the other bay area warehouses .. at first it looked like more opportunities would be available to pick up blocks, but instead it made it impossible to grab anything without installing a bot.
> 
> it could be that your reserve expired .. they usually give me an hour or less to see my reserve before it gets passed on.


There is no way to get 40 hours in Miami anymore unless you pay the hacker. Every warehouse is different and I am truly glad that you are able to get hours in San Diego. In Miami tho, bots simply don't work anymore. The hacker literally controls the market here and assign the blocks to those that pay.


----------



## soupergloo

Basmati you're a smart dude, there's no reason why you can't figure out how to do what the hacker is doing .. are you paying for blocks?!


----------



## grams777

If you can do what the 'hacker' is doing you would need to understand something like the following:

Linux operating system knowledge

Php, perl, or a similar programming language available at the command line

Setting up and interfacing with a proxy server

Setting up a method of communication to / from the client

Now if the above requirements look familiar, they are. These are close to requirements for a linux administrator and web developer position. Of course, you'd have to take a bump up in compensation as well.


----------



## Basmati

soupergloo said:


> Basmati you're a smart dude, there's no reason why you can't figure out how to do what the hacker is doing .. are you paying for blocks?!


Unfortunately I do not have the required knowledge and skills to do what the hacker is doing. I absolutely refuse to buy blocks tho, and as a result I'm only able to pick up the scraps dropped by the warehouse. Which is usually a few hours after 6pm. 
The hacker is very talented. He intentionally went about hacking the system with the intention of monetizing it and he has succeeded. Based off the numbers of paying drivers I know he has in Miami and Tampa, he is already making more than $5000 a week. Possibly much more.


----------



## krazo

soupergloo said:


> it could be that your reserve expired .


No the reserve did not expire. I checked immediately upon receiving the email.


----------



## Basmati

krazo said:


> No the reserve did not expire. I checked immediately upon receiving the email.


The same thing has happened to me about a week ago.


----------



## uberer2016

Basmati said:


> The same thing has happened to me about a week ago.


How does the hacker advertise his service to other drivers? If i'm interested, how do i contact him? Could u pm me his contact info if u have it?


----------



## Basmati

uberer2016 said:


> How does the hacker advertise his service to other drivers? If i'm interested, how do i contact him? Could u pm me his contact info if u have it?


He is spreading mainly by word of mouth. I have no intention of contributing to his exploitation tho.


----------



## UberPasco

uberer2016 said:


> How does the hacker advertise his service to other drivers? If i'm interested, how do i contact him? Could u pm me his contact info if u have it?


Also, the 'contacts' use internet phone #'s and layered emails that change after one use. And changing payment routing.
These guys WILL be caught. They are pretty sophisticated, but have far too large of a footprint to avoid detection and tracing. 


soupergloo said:


> Basmati you're a smart dude, there's no reason why you can't figure out how to do what the hacker is doing .. are you paying for blocks?!


Says someone with absolutely no clue whatsoever about the subject.


grams777 said:


> If you can do what the 'hacker' is doing you would need to understand something like the following:
> 
> Linux operating system knowledge
> 
> Php, perl, or a similar programming language available at the command line
> 
> Setting up and interfacing with a proxy server
> 
> Setting up a method of communication to / from the client
> 
> Now if the above requirements look familiar, they are. These are close to requirements for a linux administrator and web developer position. Of course, you'd have to take a bump up in compensation as well.


Don't forget about cloaking financial transactions! The vast majority of the users wouldn't know a bitcoin if it bit them in their azz.


----------



## soupergloo

UberPasco said:


> Says someone with absolutely no clue whatsoever about the subject.


neither do you bro, all you're doing is speculating and plastering it all over the thread to make it seem like you're just as smart as hackers, but you're not.


----------



## UberPasco

I've been in the field 30 years, I know what they are doing based on what they said they were doing. As for the 1's and 0's of the whole deal, that ain't my forte. I can build and setup a network, secure it and even program some linux in a pinch to get an app to work on the network. But coding and deconstructing an app is way out of my league. I'm more of the guy holding the shovel, telling guys to dig faster.


----------



## BeantownSid

jester121 said:


> It's not a bandwidth question, it's a matter of latency. To use an analogy, think of a skateboarder using a 2 lane highway vs an 8-lane interstate -- makes absolutely no difference, when you're talking about a tiny bit of traffic like a skateboarder (or the tiny bit of data that the Flex app uses). Your home ISP likely has *way *better latency than TMO, like 4-5x "faster". Nature of the beast.


I am building a latency-hunting app that tracks significant changes in network quality while on the move. Would you care to try it jester121 ?

It's very rudimentary right now, for Android. Features:
1. Network quality monitor with audible voice alerts.
2. Optimized for hands-free/distraction-free operation
3. Easy to see notification that takes you quickly to On-Off switch
4. Easy to share with peers if you like it 

The plan is to make it Waze-like with crowd-sourced information longer term, so it's going to be free for the base product.


----------



## soupergloo

UberPasco for some reason you thought I cared


----------



## Flexibility

Besides Miami and, apparently San Francisco, how many other locations are using bots to get delivery blocks?


----------



## soupergloo

Flexibility said:


> Besides Miami and, apparently San Francisco, how many other locations are using bots to get delivery blocks?


why does it matter?


----------



## x4me2

Flexibility said:


> Besides Miami and, apparently San Francisco, how many other locations are using bots to get delivery blocks?


I think it's best to assume bots are being utilized in every location. Information spreads very quickly thus the bots are not isolated to a certain area.

I'm in Philly and I used to be able to sign on the app and get a block with ease on certain days (2x4hour blocks on Fri,Sat,Sun). Now I rarely see them at all and when I do they will disappear prior to the app refreshing(split second). I thought it was due to the warehouse cutting back but when I drive past the warehouse I can see a steady flow of flex drivers entering and exiting. Then when I am lucky enough to get a reserved block the same drivers I used to see there all the time when the blocks were more plentiful are there. They're still pulling 40 hour weeks.


----------



## Flexibility

x4me2 said:


> I think it's best to assume bots are being utilized in every location. Information spreads very quickly thus the bots are not isolated to a certain area.
> 
> I'm in Philly and I used to be able to sign on the app and get a block with ease on certain days (2x4hour blocks on Fri,Sat,Sun). Now I rarely see them at all and when I do they will disappear prior to the app refreshing(split second). I thought it was due to the warehouse cutting back but when I drive past the warehouse I can see a steady flow of flex drivers entering and exiting. Then when I am lucky enough to get a reserved block the same drivers I used to see there all the time when the blocks were more plentiful are there. They're still pulling 40 hour weeks.


Thanks for the feedback. I don't read the forum often enough and thought the bot thing was isolated to a couple of areas.

I am in Seattle and have been doing logistics for awhile. Typically, if I check at the right time I don't have trouble getting blocks. This is always changing with process improvement from Amazon.

If I start having issues getting blocks in the Seattle-Tacoma market, due to drivers using bots, it is very unlikely I will continue with Flex.


----------



## Placebo17

Richest software company can't stop an amateur hacker? I doubt that they can't stop him or her, it's just that they couldn't give two [email protected] about what's going on. They want us, the independent contractors, to act professional at all times and they turn a blind eye on such an important matter?

Not that it's affecting me as much as the Prime people since I'm doing Logistics but if they want us to act professional, they should lead the way.


----------



## UberPasco

Placebo17 said:


> Richest software company can't stop an amateur hacker? I doubt that they can't stop him or her, it's just that they couldn't give two [email protected] about what's going on. They want us, the independent contractors, to act professional at all times and they turn a blind eye on such an important matter?
> 
> Not that it's affecting me as much as the Prime people since I'm doing Logistics but if they want us to act professional, they should lead the way.


Blame the victim much? Maybe Amazon shouldn't have worn that short skirt. BTW, I have an email acknowledging that they are aggressively pursuing a solution and prosecution.


----------



## krazo

UberPasco said:


> I have an email acknowledging that they are aggressively pursuing a solution and prosecution.


Can you post that? I would sure like to see it.


----------



## Placebo17

UberPasco said:


> Blame the victim much? Maybe Amazon shouldn't have worn that short skirt. BTW, I have an email acknowledging that they are aggressively pursuing a solution and prosecution.


Are you [email protected] serious? You're comparing this to a rape victim? Lol I refuse to have an intellectual conversation with such a naive individual.


----------



## grams777

Maybe just put a server based rate limiter that only allows one offer check per x seconds per account. All the great minds at Amazon who have a hundred various computing services can't come up with something? Seems like this is a one day fix with 10 lines of code on the server.


----------



## UberPasco

krazo said:


> Can you post that? I would sure like to see it.


Another email said they weren't able to share any additional details until the internal and external investigations were complete. Which implies that they are looking into prosecution.


----------



## jester121

UberPasco said:


> Another email said they weren't able to share any additional details until the internal and external investigations were complete. Which implies that they are looking into prosecution.


LMAO.... a quasi-automated reply from Jeff Bezos's public email address, and you're taking that to mean they're "looking into prosecution"?

Bit of a stretch, don't ya think? That's boilerplate CYA legal-speak, same as you'd get from any large corporation.


----------



## UberPasco

jester121 said:


> LMAO.... a quasi-automated reply from Jeff Bezos's public email address, and you're taking that to mean they're "looking into prosecution"?
> 
> Bit of a stretch, don't ya think? That's boilerplate CYA legal-speak, same as you'd get from any large corporation.


Yup, with contact info for a real person. And a different email referenced the "internal and external". And another driver got a phone call from corporate requesting info that he had. I'm not sure he wants to share on here, but I'll ask. He emailed several times. 
[email protected]


----------



## Movaldriver

I would hope they take seriously. If someone is hacking into their system for flex, they could be hacking other areas of Amazon. Plus, the extortion of selling blocks has to be a huge concern. Using bots us one thing but this has obviously gotten out of hand. I hope they come up with a solution. It's a shame that something that's supposed to be for people to make a little extra cash has turned into such a mess in some markets. Could end up getting rid of flex altogether because of the headaches it's creating for them. I would love to see it all be fair and honest. Guess that's not the world we live in sadly.


----------



## UberPasco

Anyone in Miami noticing any changes? I have for the past 3 days.


----------



## krazo

No changes here. Its becoming more difficult to get blocks now that they are scheduling 90% of their requirements.


----------



## Basmati

I haven't noticed any changes but I haven't been looking the last 4 days either. Got in an accident and totaled my car because some 80 year old man tried doing a right turn from the left lane and hit me, causing my car to careen into a ramp with metal railing.


----------



## UberPasco

Basmati said:


> I haven't noticed any changes but I haven't been looking the last 4 days either. Got in an accident and totaled my car because some 80 year old man tried doing a right turn from the left lane and hit me, causing my car to careen into a ramp with metal railing.


It's tough to avoid ALL of the idiots. 
I just picked up a 1330-1530 and 1700-2100 restaurants. Just me and my fat fingers.


----------



## miauber1x831

UberPasco said:


> Anyone in Miami noticing any changes? I have for the past 3 days.


Yes, blocks are available and not being taken until very late, if at all. All 3 hour $54 blocks.


----------



## krazo

miauber1x831 said:


> Yes, blocks are available and not being taken until very late, if at all. All 3 hour $54 blocks.


I think that's because many logistics drivers have switched to prime. For prime, I'm seeing fewer pop up blocks and they're gone before you can even read what they were. They have changed the warehouse pickup procedure. After arriving, you get a notification that you have new stops. Then you check the TV monitor which has a cart number followed by your name. Locate the cart, scan, and deliver.


----------



## UberPasco

miauber1x831 said:


> Yes, blocks are available and not being taken until very late, if at all. All 3 hour $54 blocks.


So, sumptins up.


----------



## FlexmiamiG

Basmati said:


> I haven't noticed any changes but I haven't been looking the last 4 days either. Got in an accident and totaled my car because some 80 year old man tried doing a right turn from the left lane and hit me, causing my car to careen into a ramp with metal railing.


 Sorry to hear that Basmati. Hopefully you'll be back up and running soon. 
I don't think we have the worst traffic but we certainly have WAY to many bad drivers down here! Always on the defensive and looking for fuknuts!

Watch how many blocks you get offered now you don't have a vehicle! Every time i've been down and out of the game I see blocks out the wazoo!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

What happened....did I kill this thread or what?? 

Anyway........things seem back to normal...few blocks, only a couple possibilities yesterday but no luck for me. Zero next day releases??

Grabbed a 4 hour early this morning so we'll see what it looks like at the warehouse.


----------



## jester121

Back to normal, as in Amazon thwarted the a-holes mucking up the works, or back to normal as in impossible to get blocks without botting/paying?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Back to normal as in few blocks and gone quickly. I'm still just using the manual finger method as I manage to get the few blocks that I need here and there. So manually grabbed a same day release this early am and on my way out for it. 

I'm still working on setting up something for autograbbing as this hours of fishing is for the birds! But I also noticed even the drivers here using auto programs are only scoring blocks on occasion as well. So, no hurry to do it just yet. 

As I mentioned in my previous posts above...  hint hint..... friday and saturday were gonzo block releases! Even into saturday night. Saw blocks for 7:30pm to 11:30pm even a 9pm to 1 am??? Huh?? Who expects deliveries at that hour? Anyway.... easy pickins all day and night if you wanted to work.

Sunday....back to lot of chirping crickets! No block for me.


----------



## jester121

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> As I mentioned in my previous posts above...  hint hint..... friday and saturday were gonzo block releases! Even into saturday night. Saw blocks for 7:30pm to 11:30pm even a 9pm to 1 am??? Huh?? Who expects deliveries at that hour? Anyway.... easy pickins all day and night if you wanted to work.


Oh, you actually expected us to click back a page to read the earlier posts? Pffftttt... 

We had heavy weekend loads around here too, Fri-Sun. I think so many people are hitting the 40 hour cap that they don't have enough part time/occasional drivers for weekends sometimes.


----------



## Amazonflexa

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Back to normal as in few blocks and gone quickly. I'm still just using the manual finger method as I manage to get the few blocks that I need here and there. So manually grabbed a same day release this early am and on my way out for it.
> 
> I'm still working on setting up something for autograbbing as this hours of fishing is for the birds! But I also noticed even the drivers here using auto programs are only scoring blocks on occasion as well. So, no hurry to do it just yet.
> 
> As I mentioned in my previous posts above...  hint hint..... friday and saturday were gonzo block releases! Even into saturday night. Saw blocks for 7:30pm to 11:30pm even a 9pm to 1 am??? Huh?? Who expects deliveries at that hour? Anyway.... easy pickins all day and night if you wanted to work.
> 
> Sunday....back to lot of chirping crickets! No block for me.


I thought you were done with amazon's crap.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Amazonflexa said:


> I thought you were done with amazon's crap.


 Did I say that?? Hmmm....must have forgotten! 
I think I might have said I don't why I put up with amazons crap.....but I'll keep taking their money as long as I can.



jester121 said:


> Oh, you actually expected us to click back a page to read the earlier posts? Pffftttt...
> 
> We had heavy weekend loads around here too, Fri-Sun. I think so many people are hitting the 40 hour cap that they don't have enough part time/occasional drivers for weekends sometimes.


Well it was on one page when I posted! But, better for me since it may keep my "alter ego/when banned identity" under wraps!? 

What happened this weekend was just, well, weird........weekends are hard to score blocks here. I work every saturday and sunday I can as I love being on the road those days. Traveling is easy and mostly residential routes since most business's closed. But the blocks don't come easy. Routes are typically normal.

Hate monday routes like today....80% commercial. All the kind of stops you have to park and go into large corporate office buildings. Still got er' done with plenty of time to spare.


----------



## krazo

Rumor has it that Amazon deactivated close to 50 drivers at our warehouse because they were buying blocks. I'm sure they will continue the purge and hopefully go after the people who were selling the blocks.


----------



## Basmati

krazo said:


> Rumor has it that Amazon deactivated close to 50 drivers at our warehouse because they were buying blocks. I'm sure they will continue the purge and hopefully go after the people who were selling the blocks.


Oh? And I still wasn't able to pick up any blocks today running Repetitouch all day long? I think somebody was messing with you.


----------



## krazo

Basmati said:


> And I still wasn't able to pick up any blocks today running Repetitouch all day long


I had the same experience as you today. But my source has been reliable in the past. Lets give it some time and see what happens.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Let's hope they do something in the Miami locations to make this gig workable. Blocks are popping at DMI2 but it's so random and so fast it's extremely difficult to manually grab.

Finally got my emulator setup working properly and it has grabbed 3 blocks in the last 2 days...unfortunately only 3 hour blocks but at least it works. 
Lot's of red bars and few green bars but progress! 
Have to figure out how to speed up my wifi connection to get better odds.....wish the emulator could connect via ethernet but can't figure out how to do that?


----------



## krazo

Apparently they haven't cut deep enough with deactivations. Saw at least 5 drivers at the warehouse tonight who I know are buying blocks. Maybe they're doing it a little at a time. Or maybe they deactivate after they find the person these particular drivers are buying blocks from. Whatever method they're using, it is not fast enough.


----------



## UberPasco

FYI, they are still deactivating...!


----------



## krazo

UberPasco said:


> they are still deactivating


That doesn't appear to be the case in Miami.


----------



## alberto sanchez

im buying blocks and i run mines 16 hours a day for about 3 weeks now no deactivation in miami


----------

